# The Goldstock 2012 Aerial Group Photo



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

..........Anyone ?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That looks like so much fun. I am sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I framed the one from last year.


----------

